# Laura Müller (19) im Playboy!



## dante_23 (6 Jan. 2020)

Mehrere Plattformen berichten aktuell, dass sich Laura Müller (19), die Freundin von Michael Wendler, für den Playboy ausgezogen hat. Die Ausgabe wird am 9. Januar erscheinen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Voyeurfriend (6 Jan. 2020)

Super! Laura war definitiv auf meiner Wunschliste! Freut mich, dass sie es getan hat. Und bin natürlich gespannt auf die Fotos!


----------



## Celeblover1 (6 Jan. 2020)

Sehr gut sie sieht sehr heiß aus, knackig und toller Körper.


----------



## dante_23 (6 Jan. 2020)

ich denke da ähnlich, wie ihr 
zudem bin ich auf ihre brüste gespannt: ist da alles natur, oder hat sie vll nachgeholfen


----------



## Voyeurfriend (6 Jan. 2020)

dante_23 schrieb:


> ich denke da ähnlich, wie ihr
> zudem bin ich auf ihre brüste gespannt: ist da alles natur, oder hat sie vll nachgeholfen


Bald wird das Geheimnis gelüftet! :WOW:


----------



## tommie3 (7 Jan. 2020)

Ist der Wendler pleite oder macht er auf Trophäenshow?


----------



## Robbert (7 Jan. 2020)

Ein weiterer Grund dieses schundige Schmierenblatt nicht zu kaufen...früher hatten die richtige Stars - heute nehmen die echt alles und jeden....einfach nur sehr sehr peinlich PB!!


----------



## amateur (7 Jan. 2020)

Es gab schon schlechtere Shootings im PB. Und es schaut nicht nach Plastik aus :thumbup:


----------



## Fuchs2010 (7 Jan. 2020)

Wer ist Müller?


----------



## DRAGO (7 Jan. 2020)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Ist der Wendler pleite oder macht er auf Trophäenshow?


Dient alles nur als PR für den widerlichen Wendler. ICH finde der ist so armseelig, da könnte ich Kotzen.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (7 Jan. 2020)

Es geht los... Die ersten PB-Bilder von Laura sind online... Bin begeistert. Das Mädel ist ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## dante_23 (7 Jan. 2020)

ich sah nun auch die ersten bilder, und mir bleibt nur ein wort: *wow!* 
das shooting ist sehr natürlich gehalten, und laura sieht einfach nur perfekt aus: tolle figur, große brüste, und ein knack-arsch :drip:
claudia norberg, die ex-frau von michael wendler bringt es treffend auf den punkt: "„Laura sieht gut aus und der Playboy macht gute Fotos. Wenn sie das möchte und es ihr etwas bringt, ist für mich völlig okay.“
wie gefallen euch die ersten bilder, seid ihr mit dem shooting zufrieden?



amateur schrieb:


> Es gab schon schlechtere Shootings im PB. Und es schaut nicht nach Plastik aus :thumbup:


ihre brüste sehen sehr natürlich aus, ja, besser geht´s nicht


----------



## Sepp2500 (8 Jan. 2020)

Ist sehr toll geworden das Shooting


----------



## lopaca (8 Jan. 2020)

Danke dir...


----------



## mary jane (8 Jan. 2020)

ich will keine Olle sehen, die sich von den Wendler besteigen lässt, einfach nur wiederlich!


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2020)

Meine nachträgliche Meinung dazu:





Laura hat einen sexy Körper und sehr schön in Szene gesetzt! Für mich von den Shootings her ein guter Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Flogge (13 Jan. 2020)

Super Bilder von einer hübschen Frau... warum nicht :thx:


----------



## runnigman (1 Feb. 2020)

Was soll man dazu sagen ,sie ist ein pablissitie geiles mädchen,will einfach nur berühmt ewrden


----------



## hirnknall (21 März 2020)

Die Torte von einem Ballermann Poeten, da schaue ich doch lieber dem Elefantenbaby Moma beim kacken zu


----------



## lsahiro (5 Apr. 2020)

In natürlich sieht sie besser aus. Das Photoshopping im Playboy ist ja grausam


----------



## seteve (5 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------

